# for sale bran new excellent condition vivarium with baby green iguana



## wardog (Aug 9, 2009)

hi i am selling my bran new vivarium complete set up with baby iguana . imacculate condition . 

too good home only 

full set up complete with electrics , hydrometer digital presice temperature thermometre . 
eveything u need included 

price negotiable 


if interested please call me on 07508776400 please ask for jason 

i am located in east essex 

many thanks 

also pics a


----------



## Vic27 (Aug 13, 2009)

pics up ??? how big is viv. Is igauna tame ???Wats reason for sale??? Thanks


----------

